# "Life, Love, and the Known Unknowns"



## Love Machine (Feb 28, 2021)

Article | Archive

"The last 9 days of my life have been by far the hardest. My Mother has been in a coma this entire time as a result of a brain bleed and subsequent craniotomy. What is a craniotomy, you ask? Basically, they cut off a piece of her skull, sucked the blood off her brain, and were then able to put it back on after the swelling went down. Originally, they did not think that would be possible. At first, and this is part of what has made this so hard, they thought she would be awake fairly quickly.

However, there were some seizures in her brain for a couple days after the surgery that were originally missed. This set progress back and we don’t really know just how much damage that did. My Mom also has several other health issues, the biggest of which is end-stage kidney disease. This could be playing a factor when it comes to the length of time it takes to heal, as the doctor just mentioned to me today. There isn’t any visible damage to her brain tissue, although there could be unseen damage below that, apparently.
In short, the doctors don’t really know much when it comes to whether or not she will ever wake up. They seem to think _maybe_ she will. Then again, maybe she won’t. To say this is frustrating would be a massive understatement. It’s a heart-wrenching affair that I literally would not wish on my worst enemy. I would wish A LOT of other fucked up things on them, but not this. It’s actual sadistic torture. Wishing death on someone 
would be kinder, in my opinion.

One day, I might be able to go into all the details here. My mother was in the hospital for an unrelated gallbladder infection and was on the mend. So, suffice to say, this brain surgery came out of nowhere and was not expected whatsoever. The fact that it shouldn’t have happened makes it that much harder. I mean, it would be hard to see your mother like this at any time, but the lack of warning, and the fact that she was actually getting well before this, makes it incredibly hard to handle.
Many of these nights have actually been spent here in her room, where I am now. But on Friday night I was told that I can only stay from 6AM-8PM EST going forward. I was not pleased with this news and made that known, but it still gives me 14 hours of possible visitation time per day. I know some people have been through much worse in the last year when it comes to hospital visitation, so I do take that into consideration when calculating my rage. Still, it’s very hard to accept that when your loved one is in this kind of shape and when I consider the other factors I can’t go into right now…
I’m gonna go ahead and work a full schedule of Killstreams this week, absent a breaking event that I’m able to get in the hospital for after 8PM. I did three days last week, but Thursday and Friday offered some of the first rays of hope, so I took those nights off. By the way, there’s been some more hope this weekend, so I definitely don’t want to sound too negative. She’s reacting to my voice a bit and followed some directions when it came to eye movement. I’m also about 95% sure she can hear what I’m saying. There’s still a long road to go down and like I said at the beginning, it’s simply unknown where this thing is gonna go. But I’m gonna be here for it either way, doing what I can to make positive outcomes more likely.
It is kind of a weird existence right now, though. Obviously, for me, everything else in the world pales in comparison to my Mamma and her struggle here. No one has ever meant more to me. No one has backed me more, even when they shouldn’t have. No one has loved me more, even when it wasn’t easy. There’s no one I’ve ever loved more myself.

Sometimes I catch myself mid-tweet, thinking, “What in the fuck am I doing? This is meaningless!” Or I get lost in thought about her, thinking of some random trip we took, or memory we shared. Maybe a thought about something I _should_ have done comes up. It can be maddening in a lot of ways…in most ways.
But, thankfully, I have a lot of amazing friends, colleagues, and supporters who have lifted me up. The sheer number of messages is so staggering that I haven’t been able to get back to every single person. I want you all to know that it’s meant more to me than I could ever possibly express. The whole “Can’t Abort the Retort” slogan has sort of become part of my identity, and sometimes it can be a burden. It feels like I have to keep going no matter what. While I never want to lose that mentality, I also want to thank all of you for letting me know it’s ok to put it to the side from time to time.

Thank you all so very much. I appreciate the strength you’ve given to me personally, and all the prayers you sent up for my Mom. I will never forget it as long as I live.

Sincerely,
Ethan Ralph"


Ralph must be close to his Mom, and considering how close he was to his dad , this must be hitting pretty hard for him. Actually feel for him on this, hope she wakes up and is able to pull through for a while. But from how he has been sounding talking about it for the past while, it almost seems like he expected it. Sucks losing a family member.


----------



## Just Dont (Feb 28, 2021)

I can't believe he is using his dying mom to get sympathy and revenue. 

If it were my mom I wouldn't say anything to anyone on the internet. Private life should be private, more so when you are fucking dying. 

Ralph is a piece of shit and doesnt deserve to exist.


----------



## Love Machine (Feb 28, 2021)

Just Dont said:


> I can't believe he is using his dying mom to get sympathy and revenue.
> 
> If it were my mom I wouldn't say anything to anyone on the internet. Private life should be private, more so when you are fucking dying.
> 
> Ralph is a piece of shit and doesnt deserve to exist.


Alright there, calm down A-lawg. Ralph uses his articles just to vent rather commonly, usually to our. He probably finds it easier to type out then having to talk about it on the killstream.


----------



## Sam Losco (Feb 28, 2021)

Ralph's next get rich scheme is going to be suing the hospital.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Feb 28, 2021)

I actually feel awful for Ralph, so if he needs to write an article and be a Ralphamale about this than I guess he can.   Even when he law suit arc begins, which it will, I think that's still a relatively normal thing to do.  

So since Ralph probably reads his sub-forum, I'll just say hang in there hope your Mom gets better Ralph.


----------



## Vetti (Feb 28, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Ralph's next get rich scheme is going to be suing the hospital.


I really hope he wins if he tries.


----------



## Love Machine (Feb 28, 2021)

Vetti said:


> I really hope he wins if he tries.





Mr. Manchester said:


> I actually feel awful for Ralph, so if he needs to write an article and be a Ralphamale about this than I guess he can.   Even when he law suit arc begins, which it will, I think that's still a relatively normal thing to do.
> 
> So since Ralph probably reads his sub-forum, I'll just say hang in there hope your Mom gets better Ralph.


Did something happen with the hospital that missed?


----------



## Vetti (Feb 28, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Did something happen with the hospital that missed?


I'm just saying that because the rich Ralph story arc would be gold. But in case you need context, read from this post down a little.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Feb 28, 2021)

I pray that Sandra makes it and is able to go see Evan again before she passes. Once she's gone he will most likely never get the joy of being with family ever again because Ralph is a worthless piece of shit.


----------



## Sriracha (Feb 28, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Did something happen with the hospital that missed?


From what I understand, she had a fall at the hospital. Hospitals have no slip policies and they do assessments based on the fall risk of patients (especially the elderly) and nurses are in massive shit if they do fall. 

She had an intracerebral hemorrhage or maybe a haemorrhagic stroke as a result of the fall and needed an emergency craniotomy. Intracerebral hemorrhages are completely fucked and usually when they happen outside a hospital, people are already dead before they get there in an ambulance. If it happened at home, Sandra would have probably died. So, surgery was a success and they sedated her/put her in a medically induced coma for swelling to go down and then woke her up later. When someone has a stroke, they are usually slightly paralysed so they had to check how functional she was and which side was more paralysed. Then they put her back to sleep and while she was sedated, she had seizures (which are normal - a lot of people who suffer haemorrhagic strokes have seizures or epilepsy afterwards).

I'm guessing she's no longer in an induced coma/they have stopped sedating her, but she's no longer responsive. She could have had strokes while she was sedated and her paralysis is worse as a result or she's just taking a bit to adjust after brain surgery. Everything is up in the air and if I were Ralph, I'd remain positive until the doctor starts talking about palliative care. If they go that route, they will stop dialysis treatments and she will pass away from kidney failure. It's a really fucked up way to watch someone go and in movies it's like pulling a plug and they are dead within minutes but in reality it could be days, weeks or months. At least with kidney failure it's more likely weeks rather than months.


----------



## Love Machine (Feb 28, 2021)

Sriracha said:


> From what I understand, she had a fall at the hospital. Hospitals have no slip policies and they do assessments based on the fall risk of patients (especially the elderly) and nurses are in massive shit if they do fall.
> 
> She had an intracerebral hemorrhage or maybe a haemorrhagic stroke as a result of the fall and needed an emergency craniotomy. Intracerebral hemorrhages are completely fucked and usually when they happen outside a hospital, people are already dead before they get there in an ambulance. If it happened at home, Sandra would have probably died. So, surgery was a success and they sedated her/put her in a medically induced coma for swelling to go down and then woke her up later. When someone has a stroke, they are usually slightly paralysed so they had to check how functional she was and which side was more paralysed. Then they put her back to sleep and while she was sedated, she had seizures (which are normal - a lot of people who suffer haemorrhagic strokes have seizures or epilepsy afterwards).
> 
> I'm guessing she's no longer in an induced coma/they have stopped sedating her, but she's no longer responsive. She could have had strokes while she was sedated and her paralysis is worse as a result or she's just taking a bit to adjust after brain surgery. Everything is up in the air and if I were Ralph, I'd remain positive until the doctor starts talking about palliative care. If they go that route, they will stop dialysis treatments and she will pass away from kidney failure. It's a really fucked up way to watch someone go and in movies it's like pulling a plug and they are dead within minutes but in reality it could be days, weeks or months. At least with kidney failure it's more likely weeks rather than months.


Well thats really fucked up, Yea if I were Ralph I would be looking to make someone pay for that. Its literally the nurses job to make sure feeble old woman dont kill themselves IN THE HOSPITOL.


----------



## Terrorist (Feb 28, 2021)

> Sometimes I catch myself mid-tweet, thinking, “What in the fuck am I doing? This is meaningless!”


He almost gets it...


----------



## Love Machine (Feb 28, 2021)

Imagine getting a call one day from the hospital that instead of a check up, your mother is no going into brain surgery because a nurse crippled her due to negligence. Then a few days later the doctors just shrug and say "iunno".


----------



## Angry Shoes (Feb 28, 2021)

I came here to be a dick about the situation but after reading the article I feel for the guy. I wish him and his mother the best.


----------



## Sriracha (Feb 28, 2021)

@AnOminous what is the likelihood that Ralph can sue the hospital for malpractice? 

I don't think he has decent odds.


----------



## Ralphamale (Feb 28, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Ralph must be close to his Mom, and considering how close he was to his dad , this must be hitting pretty hard for him. Actually feel for him on this, hope she wakes up and is able to pull through for a while. But from how he has been sounding talking about it for the past while, it almost seems like he expected it. Sucks losing a family member.


I don't believe he really gave a shit about his Mother until the recent happenings. Like others have mentioned, he's using this for a pity party, no and if or buts. He's told others in the past he hopes them and their families die slow painful deaths and has openly mocked former guests, patreons, fans who had family die and found it hilarious when it wasn't him. Personally speaking Sandra is the only family he had any relationship with and now this is all hitting him so hard now because he treated her like shit his entire adult life and now knows it's too late to go back on it. When the killstream was in it's prime Ralph was making nearly ten grand every couple of weeks and he never once thought to get his mom out of that little crack shack? 

The people thinking he has a big ol case on his hands because his mother while in a confused state got up and wandered off and fell are crazy. No hospital has the staff to have someone watching everyone's bedside twenty four seven. This kinda shit happens all the time, especially in older people who are starting to go through dementia which for all we know Sandra could of been starting (This type of accident is quite common in it and why wouldn't she buzz the nurse if she was all there but could get up?). Ralph even mentioned while she was in the hospital she figured she was missing work so even more ebedence to the point. Dementia doesn't just hit you one day to this extreme, there are lots of early warning signs that kids should watch out for in their parents. At worst what happens to the hospital if this goes to trial is the hospital being on the hook for the bills for care after the fall. Thousands of people die every single day because of nursing neglect with shit happening rarely against them. As is hospitals and care homes are over worked and under staffed. 

Since Ralph is whining so hard about not being able to be next to Sandra 24/7 why wasn't he there after her gallbladder surgery? Why only now that she might die? Disgusting as Nigel would say, simply disgusting behavior Ethan to immediately pin the blame on others. Ralph has probably never even told her doctors that she has had confusion spells or the likes when she has been sick in the past. Ah who am I kidding he probably doesn't know fuck all about her current health besides this hospital episode. Before anyone twists this up as wanting Sandra to die or the likes, no, no one wants Sandra to die, we're not despicable pieces of human trash like Ralph who laugh at others lost loved ones. At the end of the day Ralph only cares about himself. This is all a gay op act for people to feel sorry for him and he's going to milk the fuck out of it like the lolcow he is.




Sriracha said:


> From what I understand, she had a fall at the hospital. Hospitals have no slip policies and they do assessments based on the fall risk of patients (especially the elderly) and nurses are in massive shit if they do fall.



Judging by her confusion she was going through dementia, at the least the early stages of it. Doubt Ralph even warned the nurses about her confusion so they probably figured she was all there and would just buzz them if needed. Do hospitals generally suck at general care? Yes. Doesn't help them get any better by not telling them your mother is a high risk and just expecting them to know that. Based on Ralph's tweet about her movements it sounds like you're dead on about her having strokes while in her coma. Whole heartily agree about brutal palliative care can be and is why I partly believe assisted suicides should be legal in certain cases.

Fingers crossed that Sandra makes it out of this however I don't see her being able to live alone afterwards. Will Ralph step up and care for her? Or is his two hour shit show too time consuming for him to?


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 1, 2021)

Sriracha said:


> @AnOminous what is the likelihood that Ralph can sue the hospital for malpractice?
> 
> I don't think he has decent odds.


Slip and fall is one of the most popular kinds of personal injury lawsuits for a reason.  If it happens in a hospital, where it isn't supposed to happen, it's going to look negligent to a jury, and not for complicated medical reasons that involve doctors arguing with each other about arcane medical bullshit.  They let her slip and fall in their care and she was severely injured.

He should talk to someone.

So long as she's still alive, though, it's really up to her whether she sues.  If she dies it would be up to her estate representative, which might be Ethan if she doesn't have a more responsible person picked.


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Mar 1, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> I don't believe he really gave a shit about his Mother until the recent happenings. Like others have mentioned, he's using this for a pity party, no and if or buts. He's told others in the past he hopes them and their families die slow painful deaths and has openly mocked former guests, patreons, fans who had family die and found it hilarious when it wasn't him. Personally speaking Sandra is the only family he had any relationship with and now this is all hitting him so hard now because he treated her like shit his entire adult life and now knows it's too late to go back on it. When the killstream was in it's prime Ralph was making nearly ten grand every couple of weeks and he never once thought to get his mom out of that little crack shack?
> 
> The people thinking he has a big ol case on his hands because his mother while in a confused state got up and wandered off and fell are crazy. No hospital has the staff to have someone watching everyone's bedside twenty four seven. This kinda shit happens all the time, especially in older people who are starting to go through dementia which for all we know Sandra could of been starting (This type of accident is quite common in it and why wouldn't she buzz the nurse if she was all there but could get up?). Ralph even mentioned while she was in the hospital she figured she was missing work so even more ebedence to the point. Dementia doesn't just hit you one day to this extreme, there are lots of early warning signs that kids should watch out for in their parents. At worst what happens to the hospital if this goes to trial is the hospital being on the hook for the bills for care after the fall. Thousands of people die every single day because of nursing neglect with shit happening rarely against them. As is hospitals and care homes are over worked and under staffed.
> 
> Since Ralph is whining so hard about not being able to be next to Sandra 24/7 why wasn't he there after her gallbladder surgery? Why only now that she might die? Disgusting as Nigel would say, simply disgusting behavior Ethan to immediately pin the blame on others. Ralph has probably never even told her doctors that she has had confusion spells or the likes when she has been sick in the past. Ah who am I kidding he probably doesn't know fuck all about her current health besides this hospital episode. Before anyone twists this up as wanting Sandra to die or the likes, no, no one wants Sandra to die, we're not despicable pieces of human trash like Ralph who laugh at others lost loved ones. At the end of the day Ralph only cares about himself. This is all a gay op act for people to feel sorry for him and he's going to milk the fuck out of it like the lolcow he is.


Exactly. I have sympathy for his situation. It must be hard to lose a parent, let alone actually having to watch them die in a slow painful process. It's a terrible thing to watch unfold. I don't have sympathy for him because this is Ethan Ralph we are talking about. This is a sociopath trying to appear normal to the outside world. There is no indication that he ever cared about her. Or even cared for her during her declining years. Like any parasite he used her as a host for what he needed to survive.

If Ralph was serious not only would he not be posting so much on social media, but this would be a major wake up call for him to start changing his ways. Not just his destructive habits, but to also be a better person to other human beings. His father should have been it, but he didn't learn the lesson he needed to learn. In the short term maybe since his antics started calming down after his death, but eventually he went back to his self-destructive ways once Nora left and the NewProject2 drama hit.

If his mom does die I wonder what the rest of this year will bring for Ralph. Considering what set him off in 2020, I can only imagine how the devastation of losing his last living parent will unleash his inner gunt onto the masses.


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 1, 2021)

The RALPHAMALE will take down this pesky hospital full of ayelawgz. Please sue them Ralph, tell'em WHOZ KANG GAYDURR.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Mar 1, 2021)

Ralph feels this bad because he has been a piece of shit to his own mother, I think that much is clear to most people. 
He did not help her economically when he was making thousands a month off of YouTube. 
He treated her like shit, there is audio proof of this, whenever you are feeling sympathy, remember him screaming at her when she is asking him to come driver her to and come pick her her up from dialysis. 
The only times he's ever shown a morsel of sympathy for his mother is when there is a close call relating to her health, like when it seemed her foot would need to be amputated. Other than that, he's acted as a rebellious teenage boy who doesn't give a shit his mother has a terminal disease and still pouts and whines until she goes and makes him pancakes. 

The "I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy" line is because he has been sitting at the hospital reading posts here and saw the criticism levelled his way for the shit he has said/used against enemies and former friends. The truth is, he has wished countless people to go through horrible shit comparable to what he is living.

Like others have mentioned, he didn't care about her before this happened, he cared so little that he moved out and left her completely alone, when she is bedridden most of the time, all because he thought he was going to get to build a harem for himself.

Also, Don't believe anything he says regarding the hospital and their part in this until there is tangible proof. Ralph would never admit if this was a result of his lack of care or because of something he did and his tale about meeting with the "entire board" seems, at the very least, suspicious.  

In short, I do not wish harm on Sandra but have zero sympathy for Ralph. He is using the situation as a way to get sympathy the same way he uses anything else that happens that can benefit him in front of his audience.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm moreso curious to know if she had a written will. Did Ronnie have one?


----------



## Vetti (Mar 1, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> The RALPHAMALE will take down this pesky hospital full of ayelawgz. Please sue them Ralph, tell'em WHOZ KANG GAYDURR.


"Get 'em out of here Gator. Take his *lab *coat".


----------



## Cow Poly (Mar 1, 2021)

Ralph - you can go online and battle with us until the end of time. We are all autistic including you. We will always be here.  Just stop - stop engaging with us. Go be with your Mom.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Mar 1, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> I'm moreso curious to know if she had a written will. Did Ronnie have one?


IIRC Ronnie did not.


----------



## RichardRApe (Mar 1, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> It’s a heart-wrenching affair that I literally would not wish on my worst enemy.


Yes, exactly Ralph, wishing bad things on people is fucked up, you just might be getting it. There's a time and a pl...


Love_Machine011 said:


> I would wish A LOT of other fucked up things on them, but not this.


Oh... nevermind.


Love_Machine011 said:


> The whole “Can’t Abort the Retort” slogan has sort of become part of my identity, and sometimes it can be a burden.


Why? Because the hospital aborted your mom in the 1200th trimester with an expertly placed banana peel?


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Mar 1, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Why? Because the hospital aborted your mom in the 1200th trimester with an expertly placed banana peel?


Imaging having to cope with having no talent and using _that_ as your mantra.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Mar 1, 2021)

Ralph is definitely a mama's boy.





I remember in the anus leaks him talking about how his mama made him, a grown ass man in his 30s, breakfast. I think it was pancakes. With that said, i wish the best for Ms. Ralph.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Mar 1, 2021)

And what exactly has Ethan done for his mother other than call her an Uber (if that)? I bet he never remembered her birthdays or bought her a card at the very least.


----------



## Ethan Ralphs Micro Penis (Mar 1, 2021)

Ralph: Gets extremely somber and treats himself as if he's the victim in this.

Also Ralph: Laughs at Rand and Sargon for having miscarriages.

Life comes at you fast Gunt.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Mar 1, 2021)

Best of luck to Mamaralph, this shit is tough. I don't doubt for a second Ethan will try to monetise this whole thing somehow but it's a tragic situation nonetheless.

BTW what happens to his crippled brother now? I don't know why but I thought his mother was taking care of him


----------



## Reversal (Mar 1, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> I’m gonna go ahead and work a full schedule of Killstreams this week


This is what I don't get. Is the KS really breaking new ground or raking in the big bucks to make it worth continuing at a time like this? Even if it doesn't necessarily coincide with his visitation time I'm sure whatever audience he has would, given they've stuck around this long, give him the luxury of taking a break for a while if he wanted to take it.


----------



## Mr. Pestilence (Mar 1, 2021)

Wonder how Ralph is feeling now about all the times he's blown his Mom off on taking her to her dialysis treatments. It's a shame she probably won't live long enough to be a part in the little Guntling's life.


----------



## Near (Mar 1, 2021)

Don't feel bad, Ralph. At least you're still WINNING


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Mar 1, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> However, there were some seizures in her brain for a couple days after the surgery that were originally missed. This set progress back and we don’t really know just how much damage that did. My Mom also has several other health issues, the biggest of which is end-stage kidney disease. This could be playing a factor when it comes to the length of time it takes to heal, as the doctor just mentioned to me today. There isn’t any visible damage to her brain tissue, although there could be unseen damage below that, apparently.
> In short, the doctors don’t really know much when it comes to whether or not she will ever wake up. They seem to think _maybe_ she will. Then again, maybe she won’t. To say this is frustrating would be a massive understatement. It’s a heart-wrenching affair that I literally would not wish on my worst enemy. I would wish A LOT of other fucked up things on them, but not this. It’s actual sadistic torture. Wishing death on someone
> would be kinder, in my opinion...


I do genuinely feel for Ralph at the moment, what he is going through must be fucking awful. I hope his mum pulls through, that she makes a full recovery and that whatever payout they receive helps her live comfortably for the rest of her years.

Yet, it does strike me that despite what he's experiencing, revenge and destroying his enemies is always in the back of his mind. Enemies he made online, and how he wants them to suffer although not as bad as he is, are still lingering in his mind. It's not normal or healthy.


Love_Machine011 said:


> Sometimes I catch myself mid-tweet, thinking, “What in the fuck am I doing? This is meaningless!” Or I get lost in thought about her, thinking of some random trip we took, or memory we shared. Maybe a thought about something I _should_ have done comes up. It can be maddening in a lot of ways…in most ways.


This is probably the most human I've seen Ralph. He needs to learn from this experience that all of this online shit is meaningless, it's trivial. He has a child on the way, an ailing - and tragically, possibly dying, mother - and he's sat wallowing in this nonsense drama online. If there is ever a sign that you need to stop, to find a way to support those around you this is it. 

Except we all know he'll find support from the bottom of a bottle of Makers Mark. What a sad life.


----------



## Meckhlorde (Mar 1, 2021)

I don't know why you'd feel sympathy for Ralph, if this shit happened to anybody else he'd be dancing for joy. I don't need to celebrate his mom dying, but I don't need to feel pity for our Dear Little Piggy.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Mar 1, 2021)

As grim as all this is, I can’t help but hear the title of the article in his constantly slurred voice. Makes it comical.
Edit: His writing is still awful.


----------



## GooglePuppet (Mar 1, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Slip and fall is one of the most popular kinds of personal injury lawsuits for a reason.  If it happens in a hospital, where it isn't supposed to happen, it's going to look negligent to a jury, and not for complicated medical reasons that involve doctors arguing with each other about arcane medical bullshit.  They let her slip and fall in their care and she was severely injured.
> 
> He should talk to someone.
> 
> So long as she's still alive, though, it's really up to her whether she sues.  If she dies it would be up to her estate representative, which might be Ethan if she doesn't have a more responsible person picked.


Sounds like Ralph might be in for a major payday. Kinda hoping he gets the money just so we can see him blow through it all while making a clown of himself.


----------



## MeltyTW (Mar 1, 2021)

Jan Karol Swit said:


> I don't know why you'd feel sympathy for Ralph, if this shit happened to anybody else he'd be dancing for joy. I don't need to celebrate his mom dying, but I don't need to feel pity for our Dear Little Piggy.
> 
> View attachment 1960185


ralph immediately showed he doesnt care by using his mother to get out of the groypers and "fire" rand. hes a faggot and hell die knowing his mother hated him for abusing her


----------



## sonatine (Mar 1, 2021)

I feel bad for his mother, knowing that she has to see his pink and red jowls slobbering over her face and begging for breakfast to be made the moment she opens her eyes. I hope she passes peacefully and he continues destroying his liver.


----------



## Fat Bastard (Mar 1, 2021)

Why is there moralfagging in this thread? We all know that bitch ain't dying, she's probably fucking grifting the Canadian government for welfare while playing Spyro The Dragon with ol' Ronnie as we speak.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Mar 1, 2021)

This won't be a wakeup call for Ralph, he won't change, he didn't change when: 

He went to jail
He was banned from YT and lost most of his income/viewers
His father died
He was caught jacking it to videos of a child on stream
He was caught abusing his mother when all she needed was a lift to dialysis 
The many times his mother's health has declined and she's had a close call
Nora left him
The whole Faith saga
There was a chance he would go back to jail for his faggotry 
He was saved from being the face of the "insurrection" along with BA by pure dumb luck

And so many other moments which would have been wakeup calls for most people, but not for him because Ralph only cares about Ralph. I'm sure he is feeling bad about the way he treated his mother right now, but as soon as she passes he will forget all about that with drugs and alcohol, and expect this one to be worse since he can openly do whatever drug he wants because the probation is up. 

The bottom line is the few things that are public knowledge about how he treated her are shameful, so the things that went on behind the scenes were probably much, much worse. 

Anyone thinking he is not using this situation for attention/pity and to get donations is probably viewing the situation through their own filtered perspective/thinking about how they would handle it. Just the number of times he has used the phrase "the hardest week of my life" should be enough to tell you he wants attention.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Mar 1, 2021)

Fat Bastard said:


> Why is there so much moralfagging in this thread? We all know that bitch ain't dying, she's probably fucking grifting the Canadian government for welfare while playing Spyro The Dragon with ol' Ronnie as we speak.


Borders are closed, so unless he was able to smuggle her across in a transport truck, I'm gunna wager she hasn't moved a whole lot.

People aren't moralfagging, they're empathizing as we've all had tragedies of various proportions in our lives, some of us with our own addictions issues we may have conquered or still be battling... Then everyone remembers all the wonderful and not at all mean things Ralph has said and done to people and realizing he's dug his own lonely, lonely, grave. One where he'll be alone and afraid and too stubborn to ask for help because he can't let his ego admit failure. If you wanna host a good show Ralph, go to fucking therapy. Deal with your issues instead of pushing them down with brown. Not only are you now throwing Rand under the bus, it just leaves us to wonder what your next fuck up will be. Many of us point and laugh at you but it's only out of your own doing. Remember all the times you've said "If they go low, the Killstream'll go lower"? Does it feel great having people making fun of you for_ your mom on her deathbed_?

Congratulations, you played yourself.


----------



## Fat Bastard (Mar 1, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> People aren't moralfagging, they're empathizing as we've all had tragedies of various proportions in our lives, some of us with our own addictions issues we may have conquered or still be battling


You're moralfagging right now, nigger. That bitch is in Canada.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Mar 1, 2021)

Fat Bastard said:


> You're moralfagging right now, nigger. That bitch is in Canada.


Saying that having your mom die sucks is not the same as moralfagging.

Plus, would she have paid for it? Ralph wouldn't even drive her to dialysis.


----------



## MeltyTW (Mar 1, 2021)

I actually dont feel bad for either rn since sandra will be better off dead than what gunt will do to her if she recovers, you just know fat wigger ralph is going to shove a camera in her zombified face ala barb chandler to get two rather than one nickels a night, what a pos.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 1, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Slip and fall is one of the most popular kinds of personal injury lawsuits for a reason.  If it happens in a hospital, where it isn't supposed to happen, it's going to look negligent to a jury, and not for complicated medical reasons that involve doctors arguing with each other about arcane medical bullshit.  They let her slip and fall in their care and she was severely injured.
> 
> He should talk to someone.
> 
> So long as she's still alive, though, it's really up to her whether she sues.  If she dies it would be up to her estate representative, which might be Ethan if she doesn't have a more responsible person picked.


It dawned on me that Ralph has a disabled brother who is in state care? If by some chance his mother’s estate got a settlement from her death the state could claim a chunk of that since one of her children/dependents is under their care since they have paid for his care (and will continue to do so) for the rest of his life.


----------



## GL09 (Mar 1, 2021)

> I would wish A LOT of other fucked up things on them, but not this. It’s actual sadistic torture. Wishing death on someone would be kinder, in my opinion.


You start to feel a bit sorry for him until he breaks out in to cope posting about his shitty behaviour.



> Obviously, for me, everything else in the world pales in comparison to my Mamma and her struggle here. No one has ever meant more to me. No one has backed me more, even when they shouldn’t have. No one has loved me more, even when it wasn’t easy. There’s no one I’ve ever loved more myself.


No wonder his marriage failed.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Mar 1, 2021)

I feel like this video is more relevant than ever when it comes to these crocodile tears.


----------



## RichardRApe (Mar 1, 2021)

So Ralph narrowly escapes an extended 28 month sentence for violating his probation and almost directly after with no time to really celebrate (outside of telling Josh Moon he'll fuck his mother) the hospital brains his mom. There's a certain poetry to Ethan's life.


----------



## Ralphamale (Mar 1, 2021)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> Best of luck to Mamaralph, this shit is tough. I don't doubt for a second Ethan will try to monetise this whole thing somehow but it's a tragic situation nonetheless.
> 
> BTW what happens to his crippled brother now? I don't know why but I thought his mother was taking care of him


Evan is in state controlled care. Ralph probably can't remember the last time he paid him a visit.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Mar 1, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> So Ralph narrowly escapes an extended 28 month sentence for violating his probation and almost directly after with no time to really celebrate (outside of telling Josh Moon he'll fuck his mother) the hospital brains his mom. There's a certain poetry to Ethan's life.


He's Midas for killing his own opportunities.


----------



## AMERICA (Mar 1, 2021)

I feel bad for Sandra and don't wish harm on her. I don't feel bad for Ralph because if this happened to someone he hated, you know the fat fuck wouldn't hesitate to gloat about it.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Mar 1, 2021)

Reversal said:


> This is what I don't get. Is the KS really breaking new ground or raking in the big bucks to make it worth continuing at a time like this? Even if it doesn't necessarily coincide with his visitation time I'm sure whatever audience he has would, given they've stuck around this long, give him the luxury of taking a break for a while if he wanted to take it.


Some people get lost in their work/job to stop thinking about whatever is going on.


----------



## Sam Losco (Mar 1, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> I feel like this video is more relevant than ever when it comes to these crocodile tears.


Now forever on the Lbry blockchain:


			https://odysee.com/ethanralphdlivehotmic:c
		

lbry://ethanralphdlivehotmic#c


----------



## RichardRApe (Mar 1, 2021)

There's a rumor going around that the doctor's purposely brained his mom to keep her quiet because they were raping her regularly. They got away with it for so long because Ralph didn't visit her. I can't tell you where I heard this rumor because it'll blow my cover.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Mar 1, 2021)

Is it just me or is the fact using the term "brained" lost on anyone? Rate me horrifying because the term in slang means to receive head.


----------



## RichardRApe (Mar 1, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Is it just me or is the fact using the term "brained" lost on anyone? Rate me horrifying because the term in slang means to receive head.


lmao, "brained" is old school for smashing someone's head in with an object. Like hitting someone with a brick would be braining them with a brick. But lmao either way.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Mar 1, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> lmao, "brained" is old school for smashing someone's head in with an object. Like hitting someone with a brick would be braining them with a brick. But lmao either way.


I think it's both but you know how joggers like to be loose with the terminology.

EDIT: Urban Dictionary can back me up on this: Getting brained


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Mar 1, 2021)

Fat Bastard said:


> Why is there moralfagging in this thread? We all know that bitch ain't dying, she's probably fucking grifting the Canadian government for welfare while playing Spyro The Dragon with ol' Ronnie as we speak.


Spyro the Dragon is a child's game, child. 

Ralph goes through life seeing everyone as an enemy or a future enemy, with the possible exception of Sandra who he can treat like shit as much as he likes because she has to be on his side being his mom. Now he's about to live in a world where he doesn't even have that social comfort. He's going to blow his settlement on spy gadgets and security systems to protect him from the ayylawgs.


----------



## RichardRApe (Mar 1, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> I think it's both but you know how joggers like to be loose with the terminology.


Ethan does love joggers but I swear Ralph when I said the doctors brained your mom I mean they bashed her head in. There's nothing in the rumor about oral sex just forced anal and vaginal.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Mar 1, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Ethan does love joggers but I swear Ralph when I said the doctors brained your mom I mean they bashed her head in. There's nothing in the rumor about oral sex just forced anal and vaginal.


Lol, I wasn't implying that was something weird going on, I just found the term to be extremely out of place for usage and I found it rather funny.


----------



## Just Dont (Mar 1, 2021)

This is Karmic retribution for making fun of Matt Jarbo.


----------



## RichardRApe (Mar 2, 2021)

Just Dont said:


> This is Karmic retribution for making fun of Matt Jarbo.


Or karmic retribution for threatening to rape Josh's mom less than a month ago? Mom's are sacred now though so no get backs.


----------



## Funkmaster (Mar 2, 2021)

Karma police
Arrest this Gunt


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Mar 2, 2021)

If his mother slipped and basically died from a fall does that mean that Ralph might have a valid case to sue the hospital for homicidal negligence?


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Mar 2, 2021)

Simply Outplayed said:


> If his mother slipped and basically died from a fall does that mean that Ralph might have a valid case to sue the hospital for homicidal negligence?


Probably not, because knowing Ralph he's completely full of shit about the incident. She probably fell getting up to take a dump.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Mar 2, 2021)

I would be curious to know what Evan thinks about all of this. He has MS but is he also a vegetable? You would think he would be clued into the welfare of his mother otherwise. Or he's totally out of the loop and Ethan pawned him off to the state to take care of him and he'll hear about her death later. Either way that's a pretty despicable and gross situation.


----------



## Ralphamale (Mar 2, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> I would be curious to know what Evan thinks about all of this. He has MS but is he also a vegetable? You would think he would be clued into the welfare of his mother otherwise. Or he's totally out of the loop and Ethan pawned him off to the state to take care of him and he'll hear about her death later. Either way that's a pretty despicable and gross situation.


Ralph won't say anything to Evan or his caregivers and just take off with whatever is in the will. Would that surprise anyone?


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Mar 2, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> Ralph won't say anything to Evan or his caregivers and just take off with whatever is in the will. Would that surprise anyone?


It wouldn't but it doesn't make him any less of a piece of shit. It comes across as entirely selfish and insensitive but this is Ralph we're talking about. I just always find it difficult to believe that he has such an indifferent view towards his own brother of all people.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Mar 3, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> It wouldn't but it doesn't make him any less of a piece of shit. It comes across as entirely selfish and insensitive but this is Ralph we're talking about. I just always find it difficult to believe that he has such an indifferent view towards his own brother of all people.


Think about all the friends from whatever school you don't think about on a regular basis, it's unfortunately the same with family. With Ralph's lizard brain capable of seeing only what's in front of him, it's not surprising he never mentions his brother. Then he'd have to answer questions or something. He's already grifting his dead mother, might as well throw "I need money for my brother to keep staying in an free, possibility socialist institution instead of this two bedroom home" in too.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Mar 3, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> Think about all the friends from whatever school you don't think about on a regular basis, it's unfortunately the same with family. With Ralph's lizard brain capable of seeing only what's in front of him, it's not surprising he never mentions his brother. Then he'd have to answer questions or something. He's already grifting his dead mother, might as well throw "I need money for my brother to keep staying in an free, possibility socialist institution instead of this two bedroom home" in too.


Right. The responsibility of full time care would fall on him and he can't shoulder that burden so, just like Ronnie, he'll let the state handle it because he's too lazy to take care of his own kin. Honestly that is for the best because if he did look after Evan, he'd probably be eaten alive by bed bugs because that's the type of person Ethan is.


----------



## Terrorist (Mar 3, 2021)

I think Ralph is genuinely sad about his mom and deserves some sympathy, but he’ll burn through what sympathy he deserves real quick by playing the dying mom card whenever someone calls him on his shit. Years after Sandra kicks the bucket he’ll be bellyaching about how it’s so unfair for aylawgs to bully someone who’s faced as much hardship as poor tortured soul Ethan Ralph.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Mar 3, 2021)

Terrorist said:


> I think Ralph is genuinely sad about his mom and deserves some sympathy, but he’ll burn through what sympathy he deserves real quick by playing the dying mom card whenever someone calls him on his shit. Years after Sandra kicks the bucket he’ll be bellyaching about how it’s so unfair for aylawgs to bully someone who’s faced as much hardship as poor tortured soul Ethan Ralph.


I think this is mostly accurate. He rode Ronnie's dead corpse's coattails for months but I imagine he'll take his mother's eventual passing to another level. To that note, did he even write an article about his dad? I forget.

EDIT: Corrected some grammar.


----------



## MeltyTW (Mar 3, 2021)

Terrorist said:


> but he’ll burn through what sympathy he deserves real quick by playing the dying mom card whenever someone calls him on his shit.


he already did that by using it as an excuse to gunt up other peoples servers like a fat moaning whining bitch, fuck him and fuck his dead mom, sargon/rand jr send their regards


----------



## RichardRApe (Mar 3, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> To that note, did he even write an article about his dad? I forget.


In Memoriam: Ronnie Ralph

If you're a fan of unnecessary commas and ideas laid out in the shortest sentences possible this is the article for you. Actual excerpt below:


> As for the detractors. well, they will go after anything I do. Say I didn’t write this article, or put out the tweets last night about his death, or mention it on my show. Then, months later, it came out that my Father had died.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Mar 3, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> In Memoriam: Ronnie Ralph
> 
> If you're a fan of unnecessary commas and ideas laid out in the shortest sentences possible this is the article for you. Actual excerpt below:


This is always funny to me. Does he even bother to re-read anything he half-assedly drunkenly types out? It's all just logorrhea with no concept of actually correcting anything. There's no self-evaluation or proofreading at all. Good grief.


----------



## RichardRApe (Mar 3, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> This is always funny to me. Does he even bother to re-read anything he half-assedly drunkenly types out? It's all just logorrhea with no concept of actually correcting anything. There's no self-evaluation or proofreading at all. Good grief.


It's bad man, he writes like an out of breath fat guy talks. His grammar, syntax and style are all severely lacking which makes reading his articles physically hard.


> What did he actually do for a living? Growing up, he worked construction with my grandfather. He once owned a liquor store. At one point, he was a licensed realtor. In the later years, he was a tanker-truck driver. I’m not sure one could find a more varied list of occupations. I sort of envy it, because it sounds like a lot of fun. Obviously, it wasn’t all copacetic, or else he would have stuck with one throughout. But just experiencing all that, the stories you gain alone…it sounded amazing.


So he had 4 jobs and according to Ralph who's never had a single job you couldn't find a _more varied list of occupations_. Just experiencing all that..it sounds amazing! lmao


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Mar 3, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> It's bad man, he writes like an out of breath fat guy talks. His grammar, syntax and style are all severely lacking which makes reading his articles physically hard.
> 
> So he had 4 jobs and according to Ralph who's never had a single job you couldn't find a _more varied list of occupations_. Just experiencing all that..it sounds amazing! lmao


>he once owned a liquor store


----------



## Just Dont (Mar 3, 2021)

Ralph made fun of miscarriages, of cancer patients and physically disabled people... All the while he is a fat pedo alcoholic useless asshole to everyone (even his friends). 

Now he wants sympathy for his mom, which was an enabler of his behavior. 

Ethan is a perfect example on why abortion should be legalized.


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 3, 2021)

Just Dont said:


> Ethan is a perfect example on why abortion should be legalized.


Forced on undesirable wiggers.


----------



## donjulio (Mar 3, 2021)

I think everyone could have predicted either an insanely quick or very slow death for any member of the Ralph clan in the end. But hey It’s great to see that ethan loves his mother so much that he can get his shit  together and get a real job to better their situation at least be soberish enough to figure out how to milk the impending death of his 2nd parent.

losing a parent always sucks, more if it is the one you were closest to, but this guy is only interested in maintaining his self destructive bullshit with the least amount of effort. He never really gave a shit, else they wouldn’t be in this situation to begin with.

but at least momma Ralph gave us the gift that is Ethan. Though at the same time she has also cursed the world with the gunt. I guess The only real winners here are the liquor industry and whoever makes those burger sliders he likes so much.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Mar 8, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> In Memoriam: Ronnie Ralph
> 
> If you're a fan of unnecessary commas and ideas laid out in the shortest sentences possible this is the article for you. Actual excerpt below:


Why is “As for the detractors” its own sentence? It’s modifying the statement that comes directly after. There should be a comma there with the “well” taken out. Do most polisci not make you do a lot of  writing? The one I took as an elective did. How is he this much of a chore to read?


----------



## Lore Master (Mar 8, 2021)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> Why is “As for the detractors” its own sentence? It’s modifying the statement that comes directly after. There should be a comma there with the “well” taken out. Do most polisci not make you do a lot of  writing? The one I took as an elective did. How is he this much of a chore to read?


Isn't that the phrase world famous lolcow DSP uses to talk about his "ALAWGS". You can't make this up for no matter how pathetic it gets.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Mar 8, 2021)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> Why is “As for the detractors” its own sentence? It’s modifying the statement that comes directly after. There should be a comma there with the “well” taken out. Do most polisci not make you do a lot of  writing? The one I took as an elective did. How is he this much of a chore to read?


He went to school for polisci, not gooder writing. The man can only handle so much at once, have you seen his skull shape?


----------



## RichardRApe (Mar 8, 2021)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> Why is “As for the detractors” its own sentence? It’s modifying the statement that comes directly after. There should be a comma there with the “well” taken out. Do most polisci not make you do a lot of  writing? The one I took as an elective did. How is he this much of a chore to read?


Ralph is a terrible writer in style, structure, content and as matter of fact. Look at this train wreck in the Ronnie Ralph article for example:


> I feel like I’m meandering a bit, but I can’t help myself. It’s sort of hard to put his influence into words. He wasn’t perfect by any means, and I’m not either. So, I don’t want this to come across as some sort of hagiography. When I sit and take stock of my life, however, I have to say that a lot of it came from him.


No, he's not _meandering _at all. You can tell he threw that word in there to sound smarter than he is -- and I bet he catches those 3 fans of his off-guard who buy it -- but it's an incorrect and completely out of place word. The word he was looking for was _rambling. _If he proof-read his work and used a dictionary he'd know that.

Then there's the sweet prize: _hagiography._ Hey buddy, I'm just talking about my drunk, dead-beat, abusive, secretly cock-sucking, nigger-loving Dad: *I DON'T WANT TO BE ACCUSED OF WRITING A HAGIOGRAPHY OR SOMETHING.*

He literally follows that sentence up with he takes after his Dad. You know, Ethan Ralph the living saint...


----------



## ScamL Likely (Mar 8, 2021)

Considering how little writing he does and how wetbrained he must be by now, it's a miracle when he can even string a half-coherent sentence together. It takes a lot of practice to pick up on retarded stylistic quirks like overuse of commas or repeating certain words too many times in one's own writing. That and I'd assume he never proofreads/edits his drafts or has anyone who knows what they're doing look over them.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Mar 9, 2021)

Just found out about this. I would feel bad making a joke about Ethan’s dying mother, even if her parenting ultimately helped make Ethan into the scumbag he is today. So I’ll refrain.

But real talk, this must be like the best thing that’s happened to her in 30-some years. She gets to be free of Ethan Ralph. No more listening to him brag about his internet hustle. No more nagging him for help getting to dialysis appointments. No more having to see his fat misshapen body every day as a reminder of the worst decision she ever made. I’m happy for her. I wish her the best on her journey to that dialysis appointment in the sky.


----------



## Vetti (Mar 9, 2021)

#KillAllPedos said:


> Just found out about this. I would feel bad making a joke about Ethan’s dying mother, even if her parenting ultimately helped make Ethan into the scumbag he is today. So I’ll refrain.
> 
> But real talk, this must be like the best thing that’s happened to her in 30-some years. She gets to be free of Ethan Ralph. No more listening to him brag about his internet hustle. No more nagging him for help getting to dialysis appointments. No more having to see his fat misshapen body every day as a reminder of the worst decision she ever made. I’m happy for her. I wish her the best on her journey to that dialysis appointment in the sky.


You should sentence mix Ralph delivering Sandra's eulogy.


----------



## Love Machine (May 16, 2021)

Rip



archive


----------



## Fslur (May 16, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Ralph must be close to his Mom, and considering how close he was to his dad , this must be hitting pretty hard for him. Actually feel for him on this, hope she wakes up and is able to pull through for a while. But from how he has been sounding talking about it for the past while, it almost seems like he expected it. Sucks losing a family member.


Yeah he was so close to her the hospital was trying to get custody because her bills weren’t being paid. Whilst he was simultaneously screaming at anons that he’s rich.. So close.. 

I am glad she isn’t suffering anymore. It’s extremely clear that he didn’t care. He doesn’t  take care of himself let alone her.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (May 16, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Rip
> 
> View attachment 2176547
> archive


I’d say he has my condolences, but I know he’s going to do something vile in the wake of this. Wiggers gonna wig. Xander is due in a month or so too, isn’t he?


----------



## Insane In The Membrane (May 16, 2021)

The Demon Baby is due in a matter of days.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 16, 2021)

Insane In The Membrane said:


> The Demon Baby is due in a matter of days.


life force sapped from sandra to help feed the devil child. destroyer of worlds, devourer of life.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (May 17, 2021)

Fslur said:


> Yeah he was so close to her the hospital was trying to get custody because her bills weren’t being paid. Whilst he was simultaneously screaming at anons that he’s rich.. So close..


Where are you getting this info?  According to Ralph the first (or second, not sure) hospital wanted to take her out to make room for other patients. If Ralph disagreed the hospital threatened to take guardianship of her and they even called Sandra's friend about the issue. Taking her to a private hospital would've, allegedly, costed half a million a year.


----------



## Sam Losco (May 17, 2021)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> Where are you getting this info?  According to Ralph the first (or second, not sure) hospital wanted to take her out to make room for other patients. If Ralph disagreed the hospital threatened to take guardianship of her and they even called Sandra's friend about the issue. Taking her to a private hospital would've, allegedly, costed half a million a year.


It was in one of @PhoBingas's recaps: https://kiwifarms.net/goto/post?id=8903386


Ralph bitches about the medicare issue. It was costing the government 2600$ a day to keep Sandra in the hospital. He told them he wasn't going to pay 2600$ a month to the hospital and the hospital threatened to sue for guardianship of Sandra.


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (May 17, 2021)

If I was a hospital administrator there's no way in hell I'd let the woman whose head injury is obviously and totally the fault of my employees be shipped off anywhere. I would be sucking Ethan's micropenis and telling him how pretty it is because I wouldn't want him to win the entire hospital in a lawsuit. That they weren't doing all they could to please Gunt makes me suspicious of Ralph's version of the story


----------



## AnOminous (May 17, 2021)

Ralph has nothing but my sympathy in this moment.  Tomorrow, we'll be back to having fun.


----------



## Chive Turkey (May 17, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> It’s a heart-wrenching affair that I literally would not wish on my worst enemy.


You did though, multiple times, not even "worst enemies" but people who slightly inconvenienced your e-life. 

That having been said, the death of hos moms is severely fucked up if what he said is even remotely true.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (May 18, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> It was in one of @PhoBingas's recaps: https://kiwifarms.net/goto/post?id=8903386
> 
> 
> Ralph bitches about the medicare issue. It was costing the government 2600$ a day to keep Sandra in the hospital. He told them he wasn't going to pay 2600$ a month to the hospital and the hospital threatened to sue for guardianship of Sandra.


I gave this a relisten and medicare stopped paying and because of this the hospital wanted 2600/day (around a million a year) or they would make room for someone else that who would pay or who the hospital could leech government (medicare) cash from. It's not that the bills weren't being paid it's that medicare stopped paying.  Perhaps the medicare system was fine with paying for Mama Ralph's cheaper, downgraded care at the other facilities? I can't say, but Ralph's always branded himself as "hood rich" not some big baller millionaire.


----------



## Spicboyskafan (May 18, 2021)

Insane In The Membrane said:


> The Demon Baby is due in a matter of days.


God have mercy on us all


----------



## edf5192 (May 18, 2021)

Not an expert, but have dealt with something similar with a dying family member and Medicare.
How it often works, not in all cases/this case, is Medicare will pay full price for a hospital room for a set amount of days/months. Usually the hospital makes sure to extend the persons time to that limit to maximize profit. After that Medicare is only willing to pay half of what they were being charged
Many times it is a tactic used when they are aware someone is dying. (Just from personal observation.)
Once the time period has expired, the hospital informs you they will be moving the patient to a nursing home, many times saying for "rehabilitation".
They then move the patient, sometimes without informing you, to a nursing home.
The same cycle happens. Medicare will pay for a private room at a nursing home for a set amount of time, then they cut payment and the person gets moved ro a shared room. 
They will try to obtain guardianship to avoid lawsuits or family interfering with their game plan. They know the person is dying, usually lying and giving false hope to the family, to avoid the family taking the person home and obtaining an at home nurse.
Also, if they have guardianship they can control any money/estate once the person dies.
If MamaRalph had an estate or any money, it will be ordered that it be used to repay Medicare.
If Ralph somehow managed to sue the hospital, that money would also be ordered to go as repayment to Medicare.

TLDR: Medicare pays full price for a hospital room for a set amount of time. It then only offers to pay half.
The hospital then moves the patient to a nursing home, so it can bring in someone that they can get full price from.
They often know it is the persons last days and it is all about profit.
Any money MamaRalph may have had will be ordered as repayment for Medicare.
Any money won from a lawsuit would go to repay Medicare.

If you ever have  a loved one being kicked from the hospital, take them home if possible.


----------



## Ralphamale (May 19, 2021)

edf5192 said:


> Not an expert, but have dealt with something similar with a dying family member and Medicare.
> How it often works, not in all cases/this case, is Medicare will pay full price for a hospital room for a set amount of days/months. Usually the hospital makes sure to extend the persons time to that limit to maximize profit. After that Medicare is only willing to pay half of what they were being charged
> Many times it is a tactic used when they are aware someone is dying. (Just from personal observation.)
> Once the time period has expired, the hospital informs you they will be moving the patient to a nursing home, many times saying for "rehabilitation".
> ...


The hospital has been telling Ralph for neigh two months that his mother was not getting better and that it was time to move her into a care home. Ralph refused to accept it and kept arguing with them to keep her in the hospital because she'll be better and on her feet in no time according to him until they went ahead and moved her anyways. Ralph had the option of taking her home if he wanted to and he refused every single time. Ralph only cared that he might get some money out of a lawsuit with the hospital and wasn't able to see his mother during her last final days because Ralph has a faggoty vendetta with a politician so he will not get vaccinated not even for his ailing dying mother. Now he'll wallop in pity and blame everyone else for his own fuck ups. Any son that really cared would've gotten his mother out of the hospital ASAP from her gallbladder surgery rather than letting her sit up in the hospital leading up to the fall.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (May 24, 2021)

So, did he fuck the corpse or not?


----------

